# Ninja Master Prep



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

I received one as a gift and it makes awesome Smoothies. The infomercial shows a pasta dish with Alfredo Suace. Does anyone have the recipe for preparing it in the Ninja Master?


----------



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

Ninja Master Prep Recipes may help.
http://www.ninjakitchen.com/nav/recipes.shtml

If not what your looking for I keep looking..


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, but I had already tried there and it is not listed nor in the manual that came with it. There are new bigger recipe books that can be purchased separately and I was hoping someone had access to one of those.

We have been having a smoothy for dessert after dinner. We use frozen fruit straight from the freezer, a cup of fat free fruit flavored yogurt and a bit of milk. We serve it in a fancy goblet and it is almost like sorbet. Delish! Very healthy way to get the daily serving of fruit and a great replacement for less healthy desserts.


----------

